
Who Are the Top Technology Innovators in Higher Education? - FluidDjango
http://chronicle.com/blogs/wiredcampus/who-are-the-top-technology-innovators-in-higher-education/34638
======
FluidDjango
Entries may be closed or on the verge:

[http://chronicle.com/blogs/wiredcampus/update-top-
technology...](http://chronicle.com/blogs/wiredcampus/update-top-technology-
innovators-in-higher-education/34881)

